# One photo for one humble little collection



## HardcoreBarbie (Mar 3, 2007)

I love my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have everything all the colours i love and need and that is all i want. 

It mostly consists of NARS, Napoleon, MAC and Make Up Store.


Top Left-
Foundations- Face of Australia, L'Oreal and Tony and Tina

Middle Left and bottom- 
eyeshadows- MAC, Make Up Store and Napoleon
eyeliner- YSL and Lancome

Center- 
Powders- MAC MSF and StudioFix

Top Right-
Lips- Chanel, Estee Lauder, MAC and Make Up Store

Middle Right-
NARS blushes and eye duo

Bottom Right-
Eyes- Napoleon and Tony and Tina


----------



## Lola London (Mar 3, 2007)

Aww you're the first girl I've found on here that used Napoleon! I think we have the same blue pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lola


----------



## Kim. (Mar 3, 2007)

Small collection but you have a lot of nice colours going on there. I saw napoleon stuff and I wasn't sure..how do you like the brand?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 3, 2007)

You have some great colors in there!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice collection...im lovin ur blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...looking at ur collection I see a lotta the same colors i use and have...yay


----------

